# أكبر البوم لدير البراموس العامر...!!



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

*البوم صور لدير البراموس العامر...!!






















































































يتبع..............
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

​

يتبع........​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

​






*
يتبع..........*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

​ 














































*يتبع...........*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*مميز
جدا جدا جدا
وبركه كبيره
شكرا*​


----------



## كليماندوس (17 أبريل 2015)

ا*يييييه - الدنيا اتطورت قوى - افتكرت لما كنت باقضى ثلاثه ايام بليلتين " خلوة " بتصريح قبلى - طبعا - و الاجواء خصوصا بعد مشيان الضيوف " الرحلات اليومية " و عوده حياه الهدوء للدير و شكل الابنيه فى الغروب و بيت الخلوه و كنيسة السيده العذراء الاثرية القديمه - كانت كل الاضائات بالقناديل فقط
و بالطبع الرحلة القصيره بعد قداس الصبح لمغارة البابا كيرلس ...

شكرا على الموضوع الغير عادى و الصور الرائعة و المجهود - و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------

